
Must Read for Laid-Off Engineers: Making Sense of Your Future - adeptima
https://hackernoon.com/layoffs-making-sense-of-your-future-dq583ynm
======
icedchai
I know engineers who dropped out of the tech years ago and couldn't be
happier. The truth is, no matter how much you're getting paid, many many of
these jobs are terrible. Hopefully some people use this as an opportunity for
a new beginning.

------
uberman
I'm sure there is probably some good advice in there for the "laid-off
engineer" but that article begins with a tangential three paragraph note to
startup founders. That is not what you are selling and tangential material
should be at the end (if you want your target audience to actually read your
post).

When the article does start it starts with:

 _You have done 10, maybe 15 years as an Engineer. But your Github is empty.
It has 0 shades of green for the last year or so. What’s your excuse? The
Dunning-Kruger effect is so strong in Silicon Valley Engineers. Sometimes,
this impression is formed when those Engineers introduce themselves. They have
been laid-off recently, for sure. Despite that, they do not pretend to need or
to ask for a helping hand._

This reads as if it was computer generated nonsense. I stopped reading at this
point.

------
adeptima
Must read for laid-off Engineers

